# Slingshot Shooting My Way



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My way is not the only way or the right way it is just a way that I like.

Thats all.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I LIKE you way, sir!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I like very much your way Darrell is a pleasure watching your skills ... so many ways, that's the magic of slingshots ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome stuff man.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Great as always!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

There are a few of you fellows out there that like and are not afraid to admit it. Glad you like.

Thanks,

Dgui


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Darrell: I like! Glad you like I like.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tradspirit said:


> Darrell: I like! Glad you like I like.


Ha. Great.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You know whats going on. Ha!


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Brilliant shooting!! I'm envious.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Skillet said:


> Brilliant shooting!! I'm envious.


Much Obliged.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I know I don`t have to say it


----------

